

JQuery, You’re Great But…It’s Just Not Going to Work Out - rovolutionary
https://medium.com/social-tables-tech/jquery-youre-great-but-its-just-not-going-to-work-out-3f5ab659bf43

======
delluminatus
An admirable effort.

I think the age of jQuery is coming to an end as native browser APIs improve.
Probably the biggest reasons to use jQuery on a modern development project are
the easy AJAX and the painless cross-browser compatibility. And now that most
websites don't bother targeting IE6 and IE7, and even IE8, the cross-browser
compat is becoming easier to handle without such a fairly heavyweight library.

